# Laws about selling milk



## TheDreamingGoat (May 4, 2018)

Hi! Do any of you guys know what the laws are for selling milk in PA? I eventually want to kinda do that for a living,( I figure I'll probably have to have another job as well though ) and I'm just curious. Thanks!


----------



## Einhorn (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't, but check the raw milk producers on Google. 
Do you know of anyone interested in your raw milk? I'd start with figuring out if there is interest before starting anything.


----------



## TheDreamingGoat (May 4, 2018)

Oh sorry I should've been clearer . 
I don't have any milk yet- this is more of a should-i-do-it-in-the-future kinda thing sorry.


----------



## Einhorn (Jan 2, 2014)

I do some selling as power food so i don't have to be inspected. I think running any sort of dairy has pretty heavy requirements. Milk is a fabulous incubator of pathogens...


----------



## Miller'sLostGoat (Apr 26, 2018)

TheDreamingGoat said:


> Oh sorry I should've been clearer .
> I don't have any milk yet- this is more of a should-i-do-it-in-the-future kinda thing sorry.


Raw milk is highly regulated in most states. One option would be goat milk soap and lotions though. But like stated above, I would research if you have a market for goat milk or goat milk products in your area. Start up capital can be expensive, and even with a good market, it takes a couple years to be profitable. Also the amount of goats you plan to have will impact your ability to meet the market you wish to be in.


----------



## Einhorn (Jan 2, 2014)

Pet food, not power food!


----------



## TheDreamingGoat (May 4, 2018)

Einhorn said:


> Pet food, not power food!


So if I sold it as pet food could I advertise it in the paper or something? I think I could actually sell it when I get milk hopefully this year or early next year if I I don't have to get inspections or become a dairy. I only have two goats, but I don't actually think my mom and sister will really be able to drink the nilk, so I might have a lot of extra.

Sorry! Just wrote a book apparently


----------



## Einhorn (Jan 2, 2014)

Where i live there is no regulation on selling milk for pet consumption. I have in the past sold to a lady who raises orphaned foals. 
You may want to check your local laws


----------



## TheDreamingGoat (May 4, 2018)

Einhorn said:


> Where i live there is no regulation on selling milk for pet consumption. I have in the past sold to a lady who raises orphaned foals.
> You may want to check your local laws


Okay thank you!


----------

